# Angry owl got a wild one !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Took the angry owl out, i was going for doves but i cant hit them with marbles.. I saw this wild chicken and i thought it was some kind of a quail or a grouse, its a truly wild chicken because the feral chickens here are black almost all of the time.. This chicken was on a tree branch and it saw me so i just had to take the shot, too far for my comfort with marbles but it sure did the job, 23 meters according to my range finder (i had to grab it because i was suprised of how lethal the marbles was, i had to know the distance ). I hit it in the bottom of the neck and it started flying, it only got to 5 meters and then it flipped and fell down.i ran to it and snapped the neck.. I acctualy aimed at the head but i guess im not used to these ranges with marbles..

Angry owl
3/4" .030 latex
.55 caliber glass marble


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting, and nice meal! Do these wild chicken fly? That's a first one for me!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> Nice shooting, and nice meal! Do these wild chicken fly? That's a first one for me!


Thanks ! And yes they do fly but they prefer to run if they can. In my experience all chickens are like that


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, chickens can fly, but not that well, and not that far. Good shooting ... probably have to stew that sucker up or it will be tough as your boot!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot .Try the 5/8 inch marbles for more weight .


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> Yep, chickens can fly, but not that well, and not that far. Good shooting ... probably have to stew that sucker up or it will be tough as your boot!!!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Its not that cold out and i like stew only in the winter when its freezing, making a good old fashion soup ! Fresh vegetables from the garden and this nice chicken! Sorry for the bad pic but the steam from the soup got in my phone  So far the meat is tender and nice, im checking it every 15 mintues.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep .... soup is a good use for that bird.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome take zippo. That looks like a grouse,We call them spruce chicken. How was the soup? Did you see if there was anything in the gizzard, what it was eating?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Awesome take zippo. That looks like a grouse,We call them spruce chicken. How was the soup? Did you see if there was anything in the gizzard, what it was eating?


Thanks ! That might hase been some sort of a grouse  In the gizzard there was some grains and some berrys  Is was delicious !


----------

